# Malinois x ears



## Samar (Dec 13, 2020)

My dog _7 months mixed Belgian malinois from belgian malinois mother and German shepherd father_ has one ear up and the other still down. His ears stood up when he was 4 months old and then they fell down and now he has just one ear up. I asked the vet and he told me his ears won't stand up because he is not pure. Is the vet right ? Is there any way to help him?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does your vet know what a Malinois looks like?


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Malinois ears go up too. Definitely should look into getting a Vet that knows the breed LOL. 

I think the rule around here is if the ear goes up once it will go up again. So, I am pretty sure the ears will go up as your pup matures.


----------



## Samar (Dec 13, 2020)

SuperAndre said:


> Malinois ears go up too. Definitely should look into getting a Vet that knows the breed LOL.
> 
> I think the rule around here is if the ear goes up once it will go up again. So, I am pretty sure the ears will go up as your pup matures.


Hope so.. thank you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wonder if they teach them in vet school to just make something up about breeds if they don’t know the answer. I would love to ask the vet how the genetics that make both a GSD‘s and a Mal’s ears stand somehow disappears when the breed is mixed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wonder if they teach them in vet school to just make something up about breeds if they don’t know the answer. I would love to ask the vet how the genetics that make both a GSD‘s and a Mal’s ears stand somehow disappears when the breed is mixed.


Vets aren't dog or breed experts... medical is their scene... anything else I would not offer credence.


----------



## Samar (Dec 13, 2020)

My dog ears didn't stand up yet. The first picture when he was 3 months old. His ears stood up and went down again. The second picture l took it now, He is 7 months old. I give him raw egg, bone broth and yogurt. I tried to make loud sounds but the second ear never stood up. Should I lose hope?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would let it be and not give him all that extra calcium. Just good chew toys to exercise his muscles. It looks like his ears are working on it though. He didn't look like Malinois. Do you have a pedigree on him, seen the parents?


----------



## Samar (Dec 13, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I would let it be and not give him all that extra calcium. Just good chew toys to exercise his muscles. It looks like his ears are working on it though. He didn't look like Malinois. Do you have a pedigree on him, seen the parents?


His father is a German shepherd . And he has chew toys :/


----------

